# Green Schwinns



## mrg (Apr 2, 2015)

does anyone know what years spitfire/cruiser offered the special order lime green (looks the same as early stingrays), in 80 it was a special order and came with chrome chain guard & tange fork, the bike on the left is a 80 (HR) og paint but decals and badge were changed to black (I have another with bad repaint the guy told me he bought only for the tange fork, I striped down to lime green), the other is a 77 (JN) the color looks a little different (maybe a gold instead of silver 1st coat) and I think the fork might be later so im not sure if its a good repaint and if they even offered it that year (1980 is the only year I know for sure they offered it) a bike shop buy me (3 generation Schwinn dealer said he ordered a few (around 35 yrs ago)but didn't remember years, another story I heard it was only available to socal Schwinn dealers. I also saw one handing in another local schwiin dealers window in 79/80 but thats a whole other story. so does anybody know anything and lets see some lime spitfire/cruiser pics.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes they are.haven't seen too many in that color.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 3, 2015)

That is a nice looking pair,I realy like them. I have never owned one in that color,I dig it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 5, 2015)

Cool! I never knew they were available in that color!


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2015)

special order (heard you could get white too) but does anybody know if it was available in any other years than 80 ?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2015)

In all my years of keeping tabs on the Cruiser 5's etc. I have only seen two that were Lime. One for sure was a repaint and I only assumed the other one was too. Those have to be pretty rare, and possibly a Cali only thing. There are 3 old X Schwinn Dealers that are members on the Schwinnbikeforum and maybe they can shed some light on this. Charlie, bmxbob and I forget the other ID. If you're not a SBF member maybe island schwinn can start thread over there to see what those old dealers know.


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Gary, not a member but I will try that. Just talked to a friend who is really into 78-82 cruisers (like 30+ 9-10 cond. bikes) said a few yrs back when he wasn't so into it yet went to look at really nice lime but wondered about the chrome chain guard & forks so he passed and now regrets it but that means there is another one around here unless whoever bought it spray caned it black or something (like my other 80' that was sprayed white and I found lime when I pulled the bearing cups), he also said he thought the chrome guard never had a decal. I never though about a lime 5, O well still hoping to see some more pics lime here.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2015)

mrg said:


> special order (heard you could get white too) but does anybody know if it was available in any other years than 80 ?




I have a white 1980 .... with all blue anno on it ...


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2015)

pics Frank ?, what month (both my 80 limes are Aug.) chrome guard ? decal on it ?, any history, special order ? socal ?, one story was white & green came to socal dealers as just frame and they assembled to order ?, sorry too many questions! Thanks, oh ya great ride Sunday !


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 26, 2017)

mrg said:


> does anyone know what years spitfire/cruiser offered the special order lime green (looks the same as early stingrays), in 80 it was a special order and came with chrome chain guard & tange fork, the bike on the left is a 80 (HR) og paint but decals and badge were changed to black (I have another with bad repaint the guy told me he bought only for the tange fork, I striped down to lime green), the other is a 77 (JN) the color looks a little different (maybe a gold instead of silver 1st coat) and I think the fork might be later so im not sure if its a good repaint and if they even offered it that year (1980 is the only year I know for sure they offered it) a bike shop buy me (3 generation Schwinn dealer said he ordered a few (around 35 yrs ago)but didn't remember years, another story I heard it was only available to socal Schwinn dealers. I also saw one handing in another local schwiin dealers window in 79/80 but thats a whole other story. so does anybody know anything and lets see some lime spitfire/cruiser pics.View attachment 206373View attachment 206374


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 26, 2017)

1961 Speedster. Not quite lime green, but not an often seen color.






View attachment 650639


----------

